# Online Degrees



## AllStrZ (May 6, 2006)

I'm curious if anyone is enrolled or received their degree online? I'm 19 years old and I really don't see my IBS getting better anytime soon. I want to get a bachelors degree in computer science, so if you have any experience with any online degree please let me know how it is and where you're enrolled at. I've been doing lots of research on my own but don't know anyone who has done this. Thanks


----------



## 911 (Jan 3, 2009)

i dont really know too much about it but my brother who has really bad i mean really bad anxiety is starting his online college this month actually, he enrolled to SUNY online, look up SUNY online its a really good school. Also i had talked to my guidance councelor about this and she said do not go for university of pheonix online, its not something that people want to see on a resume. Something like SUNY online or any other college online she said is fine.Hope that helped!sorry if it didnt







lol nikki =]


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Real universities also offer on-line course work. My wife and I have both taken on-line classes from the U Victoria, where she works. I also took a number of home study Business Administration courses--which could have led to an Accounting designation--from Athabasca College in Alberta, which resulted in a real career kind of position.The current class I am taking, while it requires attendance for the lectures, runs all of the testing on-line, with the essays submitted by e-mail. Many of the resources and all assigned readings will come with an Url. This doesn't really answer your question; but I am pretty sure that as student populations shrink, more and more universities will be turning to this way of delivering coursework. Perhaps some inquiries with your local institute will yield an answer.Mark


----------



## Ashers86 (Dec 31, 2007)

Just to echo Mark's answer, a lot of your usually colleges and universities do offer their programs online, if it can be done. I'm sure Computer Science can entirely be done online. If you're looking at their websites, look for the words "Distance Education" wherever you can find it, if not, I'd contact the school to find out.There are tons of programs available that can legitimately be done from home.


----------



## AllStrZ (May 6, 2006)

Thanks for all your answers


----------

